# MCHAT CPT: 96110 do you bill multiple units?



## meenda (Sep 23, 2014)

I have read recently in Pediatric Coding Alert that you can bill multiple units for MCHAT. I have only been working in Ped's for 4 months, and the biller before me did not bill multiple units. Whose who bill multiple units...how many? and does it get paid by most insurances that way??


----------

